# Prius -THE NEW SELECT VEHICLE



## Jake1326 (Jan 6, 2016)

This morning I pull into my favorite Hotel and I see another select vehicle in the lot. Looking for several minutes I walked up to a Prius and jokingly say are you on select to which she replies yes. Funny it took me 4 cars to get approved 4 select which ended up witha Lexus. So now if you live in Kansas City feel free to drive a Prius, Ford Fusion or Chevy Cruze. Grrrrrr


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

They have degraded the meaning of Select here in Raleigh too, down to a Camry or Accord I think but a Prius, no way that's a Select vehicle by any definition.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow… Can I upgrade my Prius to Select?


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

They have done the same in Oklahoma City. Ford Escape, Nisan Altama, Honda Acord that was in poor faded condition. Those were a few of the select cars I've found.
Uber is getting more stupid by the day.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

With the standard midsized cars becoming Select maybe Uber is clearing a path for the cheapskate passenger to choose the 75 cents UberHooptie...lol!


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Maybe Uber POS


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

bluedogz said:


> Wow&#8230; Can I upgrade my Prius to Select?


Sure.. do you have leather seats?


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Sure.. do you have leather seats?


That's only a seat-cover-kit away.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

If they accept Prius as select then all cars should qualify for select.....


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> They have degraded the meaning of Select here in Raleigh too, down to a Camry or Accord I think but a Prius, no way that's a Select vehicle by any definition.


Even though the Prius V almost has the same passenger space and a ton more cargo space...with seats up?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber Roanoke Robert said:


> View attachment 126881
> 
> 
> Even though the Prius V almost has the same passenger space and a ton more cargo space...with seats up?


It isn't for me to make the call but my opinion is that when someone is paying twice as much for the ride, they expect a little more. As I said before, I think even the camry or accord are not appropriate for select. A lot of the time I get either a very large guy or two couples going out to dinner and they don't want to be scrunched 3 in the back seat. A camry is tight for 3 in the back, the prius a little tighter. Then there is the perception, a prius is not considered to be special or luxury by any stretch. Not hating on the people who are qualifying for select, more power to them but Uber is diminishing the quality of the product just like everything else they do!


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

True.
I would expect more of an Avalon than Camry. But I think some drive a Ford Focus and similar as Select as well. So who knows


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

My Optima is on select. It is brand new with leather though.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber Roanoke Robert said:


> True.
> I would expect more of an Avalon than Camry. But I think some drive a Ford Focus and similar as Select as well. So who knows


Exactly, An Avalon or Chrysler 300 should be the bottom of the tier. That's what it was when Select first rolled into town (see what I did there ;-) 
They probably didn't get enough cars so they lowered the standards but all that seems to have done is kill the demand. I get a lot of folks complaining about their select rides with other drivers, and not usually complaining about the driver. I can only imagine how many more just say screw it and take X. At this point, it doesn't matter to me, not that I could ever do anything about it. I am doing 8-10 rides for 100-125 and not putting much time into it because I'm only taking rides close to me when I'm sitting home. Half of that comes from going out Sat. from 1:30 to 2:45. I'd rather get paid well for just a few hours a week than kill my car for more money. Fortunately I have other things going on or I would be starving for the summer.


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

Optima and Prius V have similar #s in space except cargo. Legroom is 4 inches less in front on Prius, rear room is almost equal.

Optima on the left, both 2017


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

In Denver all car me toned above qualify for select as well as long as they're 2016 or newer. It's a tiered system, I can kind of get behind allowing any car mid size or larger that's just a couple years old on select but they need to to at least keep with the leather / leatherette requirement. I've seen non leather(ish) cars approved for select here and I just think it really screws the whole thing. If someone Gets a prius on select its a good chance they'll stop ordering select


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

What a farce


----------

